# to like - gern/gerne haben, lieben



## Neugieriger Student

Hallo! Es ist mir interessant das folgende zu erfahren: "Ich liebe Sport", klingt das normal ? oder "ich habe Sport gern" und überhaupt wenn geht das, mögen/gern haben/liebe zu gebrauchen. Im Ukrainischen gebrauchen wir ein Verb in allen Fällen. Danke für die Hilfe im voraus !!!


----------



## berndf

"Ich liebe Sport" klingt vollkommen normal.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hallo Neugieriger Student, und willkommen im Forum!

_"Ich liebe Sport." >>> "Ich mag Sport."_ (falls du Englisch sprichst: es ist im Prinzip wie _"I love sport."_und _"__I like sport."_).

_"Ich habe Sport gern"_ klingt zu mindest für mich seltsam. 

Ich würde _gern haben_ nur für Personen oder vielleicht (Haus-)Tiere verwenden: _Ich habe dich/ihn/.. gern._


----------



## sokol

"Ich liebe Sport" klingt in Standardsprache völlig normal, ebenso wie "Ich mag Sport", das weniger emotional ist.

Umgangssprachlich wird "Ich liebe Sport" in manchen Regionen ebenfalls üblich sein; in Österreich dagegen nicht, da würde man eher sagen "Ich bin ein Sportfanatiker", oder auch "Ich bin ein Fussballnarr" - also Umschreibung mit anderen Mitteln.

Du kannst aber bedenkenlos in Standardsprache natürlich "Sport lieben", wie schon von anderen bestätigt.


----------



## Hutschi

Man kann sagen: Ich treibe gern Sport.

Pflanzen: Man kann auch sagen: Ich habe Blumen gern. Ich esse Möhren gern. (Das Verb hängt vom Problem ab.)

Beachte: Ich hätte gern Blumen. = Ich möchte gern Blumen.


----------



## Palestrato

Could somebody clarify in what position should "gern" be placed, please?
1) Ich trinke gern Bier.
2) Ich trinke Bier gern.


----------



## sokol

Both are correct.
With (1) however emphasis is on the fact that it is _beer _what you like to drink while with (2) emphasis is that you _like _to drink beer.


----------



## Palestrato

sokol said:


> Both are correct.
> With (1) however emphasis is on the fact that it is _beer _what you like to drink while with (2) emphasis is that you _like _to drink beer.



Thanks!


----------



## Kurtchen

Hate to go against the grain, but ideally, German _lieben_ should *not* be used in the same throwaway-way as 'to love'. Alas, the powers that be, ie. the _Ich liebe es_  advertising industry think differently and thus this usage has become pandemic over the past couple of years.
_Ich liebe Sport_ for example, is just plain bad German. _Ich mache/treibe gern Sport. Ich sehe gern Sport z.B. im Fernsehen_ are both more appropiate and more precise. 
For what it's worth, _die Liebe_ used to either denote the sublime, _die höhere Regung_, or, by contrast, good old rumpy-pumpy, _die körperliche Liebe_. 
A hundred years ago, unless uttered in jest, the words _'Ich liebe mein Auto'_ probably would have met with disbelief or led to charges of buggery being pressed against that person.


----------



## Xander2024

Hallo an alle,

Ich bin ganz verwickelt. Berndf sagt, "Ich liebe Sport" vollkommen normal klingt aber Kurtchen sagt dass es ein schlechtes Deutsch ist. 

Could we possibly come to some kind of agreement on this subject? 

Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich dieselbe Frage: welches Verb muss ich benutzen wenn ich "I like that girl" sagen will - "Ich mag jenes Mädchen"? Oder "Ich habe jenes Mädchen gern"?

Vielen Dank.

PS Bitte korrigiert meine Fehler.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich glaube nicht, dass "Ich liebe Sport." schlechtes Deutsch ist. Es hat auch nichts mit der Werbeindustrie zu tun.
Ich denke nicht einmal, dass es schlechter Stil ist.
Die anderen Formen, wie "Ich treibe gern Sport" oder "Ich sehe gern Sport im Fernsehen" sind spezieller.
"Ich liebe Sport" bedeutet nicht unbedingt, dass ich auch Sport treibe.

_Ich habe sie gern.
Ich mag sie.
_
Ich denke, beide Formen sind möglich.  Sie bedeuten praktisch das Gleiche.


----------



## Xander2024

Danke, Hutschi.


----------



## Ceithre

Hutschi said:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass "Ich liebe Sport." schlechtes Deutsch ist. Es hat auch nichts mit der Werbeindustrie zu tun.
> Ich denke nicht einmal, dass es schlechter Stil ist.
> Die anderen Formen, wie "Ich treibe gern Sport" oder "Ich sehe gern Sport im Fernsehen" sind spezieller.
> "Ich liebe Sport" bedeutet nicht unbedingt, dass ich auch Sport treibe.
> 
> _Ich habe sie gern.
> Ich mag sie.
> _
> Ich denke, beide Formen sind möglich.  Sie bedeuten praktisch das Gleiche.



Forgive me as my written German is so bad I'd die for you to read it but as I understand it Ich habe sie gern implies a relationship, a friendship while Ich mag sie could be said the first time you see her. I would translate 'habe gern' as 'be fond of' and 'mag' as 'like'. But my German is by ear and not necessarily correct.


----------



## Xander2024

Yes, Ceithre. That's what I meant to ask - "Ich habe sie gern" sounds to me like we are in a relationship. But if I mean I like her because she's pretty/sexy and she may not know about my feelings, then it will probably be "Ich mag sie".


----------



## berndf

Ceithre said:


> Forgive me as my written German is so bad I'd die for you to read it but as I understand it Ich habe sie gern implies a relationship, a friendship while Ich mag sie could be said the first time you see her. I would translate 'habe gern' as 'be fond of' and 'mag' as 'like'. But my German is by ear and not necessarily correct.


I agree with your analysis.


----------



## Hutschi

But suppose following scenarios:



 I see an actress in a movie. I can say both "Ich mag sie" and "ich habe sie gern"/"ich sehe sie gern".

This is a special kind of relationship.
My sister: I can say both: "Ich mag sie" and "Ich habe sie gern.
I see a stranger at the other side of the street. 

I do not think that I can say: "Ich mag ihn" or "Ich have ihn gern", but I can say: "Ich mag ihn nicht" - not "Ich habe ihn nicht gern".

In this case it gas something of connotation: I suppose there is some danger.
Note the difference in the negated form
"Ich mag ihn nicht" has another meaning than "Ich habe ihn nicht gern".

---
There is an offending idiom: "Du kannst mich mal gernhaben!" (it means something lick "Fuck me!") - this is not possible with "mögen".

---

There are only special cases where such differences occure.

-
Xander wrote: 


> Yes, Ceithre. That's what I meant to ask - "Ich habe sie gern" sounds  to me like we are in a relationship. But if I mean I like her because  she's pretty/sexy and she may not know about my feelings, then it will  probably be "Ich mag sie".


I agree in these situations, but in your first example, if you have a relationship, you can also say: "Ich mag sie" or "Ich mag sie sehr". 

I am not even sure which is more empathic in this context.


----------



## Xander2024

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung, Hutschi.


----------



## Xander2024

Hallo nochmals,

Ich habe das wort "gefallen" völlig vergessen. Jetzt eben habe ich dieses Thema um "gefallen/mögen" gelesen http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2058917 und habe noch eine Frage: wird "gefallen" benutzt nur wann wir um das Aussehen sprechen? Ich kann das von den Erklärungen von Riverplatense ableiten.
Z.B., kann ich "Mir gefällt Bier" nicht sagen? Klingt das unnatürlich? Oder "Mir gefällt Boxen". Kann man das auf Deutsch so sagen?

Vielen Dank.

PS Korrigiert meine Fehler, bitte.


----------



## Jumbeaux LaFeet

Hallo. 

Ich kann Hutschi insofern nicht zustimmen, als "mögen" und "gern haben" das Gleiche bedeuten. 
Gern haben kann ich, wie schon erwähnt, nur Personen oder Tiere. Und es setzt eine persönliche Beziehung voraus. Ich kann eine Filmschauspielerin nicht gern haben, wenn ich sie nicht persönlich kenne. 

Mögen hingegen ist ein schwächeres Verb, das man auch für Personen oder Dinge benutzen kann. 

Lieben ist noch stärker als gern haben. Ich würde sagen, daß es zumindest in der Ungangssprache keine persönliche Beziehung benötigt (ich kann die Filmschauspielerin lieben, ohne sie zu kennen) und ich kann auch Dinge lieben. 

Trotzdem würde ich persönlich für Sport sagen: 
Ich mache gern Sport (aktiv).
Ich gucke/sehe/schaue gern Sport (passiv). 
Ich mag Sport (läßt offen, ob aktiv oder passiv gemeint ist). 

Und zu Deiner Frage, Xander2024: 
Gefallen ist wie mögen einzuordnen, Du kannst es genauso benutzen. Statt "Ich mag Boxen" kannst Du auch "Mir gefällt Boxen" sagen. 
Auch wenn ich ein bißchen das Gefühl habe, daß "Ich mag Boxen" auch ausdrückt, daß du den Sport ganz gut kennst, wohingegen "Mir gefällt Boxen" ein bißchen neutraler erscheint. Aber das ist so ein feiner Unterschied, daß es selbst mir als Muttersprachler schwerfällt, das zu unterscheiden... 

Und wenn du die beiden Wörter "um" durch "über" ersetzt, ist Dein Text perfekt


----------



## Xander2024

Danke, Jumbeaux.


----------



## Resa Reader

Kurtchen said:


> Hate to go against the grain, but ideally, German _lieben_ should *not* be used in the same throwaway-way as 'to love'. Alas, the powers that be, ie. the _Ich liebe es_  advertising industry think differently and thus this usage has become pandemic over the past couple of years.


 
Ich kann alles unterschreiben, was Jumbebeaux eben zum Thema 'gefallen/mögen/gern haben/lieben" gesagt hat, aber hier doch auch noch eine kleine Anmerkung meinerseits zum Verb 'lieben' (and its 'overuse').

Mit "Ich liebe Sport. / Fußball / etc." kann ich ja noch ganz gut leben (auch wenn ich es selbst nicht oder kaum benutzen würde.)
Wogegen ich allerdings auch absolut allergisch bin, wenn ich es höre - und hier kann ich Kurtchen sehr gut verstehen - ist das abgedroschene "Ich liebe es." einfach als 1:1 Rückübersetzung aus dem Englischen . _("I love it."_ Well, I personally, don't.)


----------



## Xander2024

Resa Reader said:


> Wogegen ich allerdings auch absolut allergisch bin, wenn ich es höre - und hier kann ich Kurtchen sehr gut verstehen - ist das abgedroschene "Ich liebe es." einfach als 1:1 Rückübersetzung aus dem Englischen . _("I love it."_ Well, I personally, don't.)



Vor kurzem habe ich "We love to entertain you" an einem Deutschen Fernsehkanal gesehen. Wie würdet ihr es übersetzen?

Danke.


----------



## berndf

Ich würde dies ehrlich gesagt gar nicht übersetzen mögen. ich wüsste keine deutsche Form die mir gefiele.


----------



## Xander2024

Wie schade! Und dann, gibt es wirklich keine Weise, um solche Sätze als "I just love it!" zu übersetzen?
Und wenn man seine Vergötterung ausdrücken will?

Danke.


----------



## berndf

Doch, das ginge: "Ich liebe es einfach".


----------



## Xander2024

Tja... Nicht alles hat seinen Gegenwert in verschiedenen Sprachen.

Danke nochmals.


----------



## Col. Slade

Also bis vor einigen Jahre war es nicht üblich, "lieben" für Dinge zu verwenden.

Die inflationäre Verwendung von "love" und "hate" im amerikanischen Englisch hat sich aber auch bei uns ausgewirkt -->

- Ich liebe Ingrid Bergman.
- Ich liebe Fußball.
- Ich liebe Schokoflocken.

etc.
"Schlecher Stil" ist es insofern, dass der sehr starke Begriff "lieben" durch diese Benutzung entwertet wird. 
De facto ist zumindest unter jüngeren Leute eine solche Benutzung aber üblich.


Xander, was genau verstehst du unter Vergötterung?

Man kann durchaus sagen, "Ich vergöttere Angelina Jolie.", wenn man ein großer Angelina Jolie - Fan ist.
Wenn du aber eine Bekannte, z.B. deine Nachbarin toll findest, dann würde das merkwürdig wirken. Etwas unheimlich zumindest


----------



## Xander2024

Col. Slade said:


> Xander, was genau verstehst du unter Vergötterung?



Ok, zum Beispiel, werde ich gefragt (in English) "Do you like travelling?" Und ich sage, "I just love it!" 
Aber Berndf hat es schon beantwortet - "Ich liebe es einfach." 

Danke.


----------



## Col. Slade

OK, meine Vorschläge auf Deutsch:

"Verreist Du gern?"
"Und wie!!! [sehr ich es mag] Ich liebe es, zu verreisen. Zum Beispiel letzten Sommer, da war ich in..." etc.

oder
"Reist du gerne?"
"Na, und ob!! [ich das tue]. Ich liebe es geradezu, neue Länder kennenzulernen."

mit "Und wie!" oder "Na, und ob!" läßt sich dabei ausdrücken, dass dich "reisen" nicht nur interessiert, sondern sogar deine große Leidenschaft ist.
Du würdest jetzt beginnen, ganz euphorisch von deinen ganzen Reisen zu erzählen..


----------



## Xander2024

Herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe, Col. Slade. (Colonel, isn't it?)


----------



## Hutschi

Jumbeaux LaFeet said:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich kann Hutschi insofern nicht zustimmen, als "mögen" und "gern haben" das Gleiche bedeuten.
> ...


Das ist aber kontextabhängig.

Beispiel:

Ich mag meinen Bruder = ich habe ihn gern
und 
ich mag Gänsebraten = ich esse ihn gern

ist sehr unterschiedlich in der Bedeutung.

Man sieht deutlich den Unterschied in dem Kannibalenwitz, in dem mit beiden Bedeutungen gespielt wird:
_
- Mama, ich mag mein Brüderchen nicht.
- Sei still, es wird gegessen, was auf den Tisch kommt._

Den Unterschied haben wir schon weiter oben beschrieben.

Das mag Haarspalterei sein, aber "absolute" Synonyme sind extrem selten.
Wir haben hier (im Witz) eine Änderung der Wahrnehmung, eine Art "Klappwort" (englisch: gestalt shift), die den Unterschied beweist.


----------



## Resa Reader

Xander2024 said:


> Ok, zum Beispiel, werde ich gefragt (in English) "Do you like travelling?" Und ich sage, "I just love it!"
> Aber Berndf hat es schon beantwortet - "Ich liebe es einfach."
> 
> Danke.


 
Jetzt muss ich doch auch noch mal kurz meinen "Senf" dazugeben.

Mit dem Wort "lieben" habe ich hier immer noch so meine Probleme. Vielleicht ist das auch so eine Nord/Süd-Sache.

Auf die Frage, "Reist du gerne?" würde mir persönlich nie ein "Ich liebe es einfach." über die Lippen kommen. (Da höre ich schon wieder die Mc-Donald Werbung: Ich liebe es!")

Was würde ich antworten? Die Antwort habe ich gar nicht. Vielleicht:

Verreist du gerne? 
- Ja, ich fahre zum Beispiel sehr gerne nach Griechenland.
- Ja, zum Wegfahren bin ich immer zu haben.
- Ja, wahnsinnig gern.

Eine richtige Entsprechung für das englische "I just love it." will mir einfach nicht einfallen.


----------

